

Show HN: Game Smarts – Share your sports smarts - mdoerneman
http://gamesmarts.co

======
brothe2000
If what you are building has a credibility and validity engine built into it
(versus just crowdsourced upvoting), this could be a valuable tool for
gamblers and fantasy sports fans.

What was interesting to me was that I thought this was where higher level
players could share insights on the general sport strategy.

For example, I would love to know how football teams identify the "Mike" and
how defenses and offenses are read for audibles.

I've heard people say pocket passers read defenses from the outside in and
running quarterbacks read from the inside out.

If I was a defensive coordinator, it would be good to know what an expert does
in each of those situations.

~~~
mdoerneman
Yep, that's my target audience: gamblers and those that play fantasy sports or
are in pickem pools. I've thought about how to add credibility to submissions
but decided to leave that out for now.

------
echoes
I really like the clean design, and the fact that there doesn't seem to be a
strong gender orientation. Just neutral, organized data.

------
mdoerneman
My first app written in Ember.js.

I've always wanted a place you could go to get short pieces of information
about teams in a specific matchup so this is my attempt at creating that.

I would love to hear your feedback. Thanks!

